

The wonderful CSS calc() function  - raldi
http://webdesignernotebook.com/css/the-wonderful-calc-function/

======
Rust
There's a min()/max() polyfill at
<https://github.com/indyarmy/jquery.cssMinMax.plugin> right now. Someone with
more patience might be able to extend it to support calc() as well.

